# 7 is way to young



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

_I lost my Spark, March 30. I just don't get it. Mulligan and Tucker both died at 8, Now Spark at 7. Can I handle another early death from cancer. _
_I love my Spark...I love him so much. _
_Hemangiosarcoma.. need I say more. Spark was good at 4:30, sick at 5:30 Friday,...utlrasound Sunday....surgery Monday morning....had to release him Monday afternoon..._
:no:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAD6erav2AY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJo28XuGqG4


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I absolutely can relate. We lost our Petey at 9 1/2 to Hemangiosarcoma. He was fine in the morning, collapsed at 6 pm, hard surgery and we said good bye 5 days later. We just lost our precious Beau on Jan. 17th this year to cancer in the lungs. He was 11. Over the years we have lost 4 to cancer and 1 to old age. We now have a 7 year old and we just got a 1 year old. Not a day goes by that my boys at the bridge are thought of and talked about. They are with me all the time, in my heart and my soul. There are no words to help you get through this-just time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Spark. May your memories of his life help to heal your pain. Cancer is the worst disease that takes to many pets and people each year. we are here for you to listen.
He was a gorgeous boy and I love him playing with his wubba. You can really see the love that the two of you to shared. Remember times like that day instead of the last couple of days and it will help. 
(((((HUGS))))) Run free Sweet Spark, know you are still loved.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very, very sorry for you loss. Been there a few times myself but still can't come up with words that will ease the pain you are feeling. Cancer is a horrible thing that takes too many dogs every year. 

Everyone is different but for me I found getting another golden puppy to be great therapy after losing my Arby to Lymphoma. I was worried about making comparisons between the new pup and my beloved Arby. The personalities were so different the issue never even came up.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Spark. Cancer is such a horrible disease, and takes many of our Golden's entirely to young. May the beautiful memories you have remain in your heart forever, and help to heal your pain. Run pain free Sweet Spark...you are so loved.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, I been there and know how you feel.

RIP sweet Spark


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of this. I ,and many others on here, have already lost Goldens to Hemangiosarcoma. It is a problem I hope some day gets cured. I am sure Sparks knew you loved him and did all you could for him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I too, have lost a sweet golden to cancer..I HATE that disease. It just isnt fair that that horrible disease took your baby so soon. I am so, so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. I do know how you feel..I have been there, as many of us here on this forum have been


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and I know how you feel. You expect to have these dogs til they are 12 or older. We lost our first golden, Scooter, 2 months past his 5th birthday to heart attack. This was July 22, 1999 Lost golden boy Hunter 2 months past his 4th brthday to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by the 6 month heartworm prevention injection, ProHeart6. This was Oct. 16, 2003. Then May 15, 2007 we our 12 yr 3 month old boy Buck (full brother, later litter to our first golden golden, Scooter) to heart attack. It was totally unexpected, but at leats he did live a long healthy life. Then May 25, 2008, I lost my golden girl, KayCee (littermate of Hunter) at 8 yurs. 9 months to cancer. She was fine Thursday, sick Friday, had surgery that lafternoon and died in my arms in ICU 48 hours later. To many goldens die way to young and i does not seem fair.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your lovely Spark. Watched your videos and I know it's no consolation but, although his life was too short, may I say he looked one well loved,happy,handsome boy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Condolences*

I am so very sorry about Spark. I am sure that he is running free at the Rainbow bridge with Mullie and Tucker and my dogs!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry and sad for you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I agree that 7 is too young. But then again, you had 7 years of love and devotion. Many people aren't that lucky. Rest in peace Sparks.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved boy. Godspeed Spark.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm so very sorry....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Spark. You're so right, seven is WAY too young. I pray that a cure for all is close. Bless you Spark.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so very sorry to learn of your loss. Cancer is such an insidious disease. We lost our Jake at 8 yrs. old to cancer. Their precious lives are far too short as it is and 7 is just too young. The love you and Spark shared is obvious.
Hopefully, when the time is right, you can open your heart to another Golden.
When you are up to it we would love to see pictures and hear stories about Spark, Tucker and Mulligan.

R.I.P. Sweet Spark. Sleep softly and run free at The Bridge.

~Jackie


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts.

L.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Someday, I hope you will be able to watch your videos of Spark without the overwhelming sense of loss. I am sure that each and every day with him was a gift. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too have lost Goldens to Cancer (3) and one to Epilepsy.

The Cancer took them at ages 8, 10 and 12. Dakota bravely fought the Epilepsy for 5 years, but finally lost the battle at age 9.5.

There just has to be a reason for this Cancer thing...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Yes, 7 is much too young. I can see that he loved his woobie and and Mama. His tail did not stop wagging the entire time he was hugging you. 

My Sam had a quick illness also. We never had a definitive diagnosis, but from everything I've read he most likely had the same cancer that took your Spark. Xrays showed a tumor near his heart. He also had neurological issues and an ME. 
Thursday night he was better than fine and Monday morning we were helping him to the Bridge.

I hope your memories of your beautiful Red Boy comfort you during this difficult time.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I can only imagine the emptiness you must feel right now. I have never lost a beloved pet early to a disease, but have lost a pet. It's clear that Spark was so loved! Your videos have me crying. What a wonderful life he had with you and you with him. I'm very sorry for your loss.

It's a reminder to me to enjoy absolutely every moment, nth of a second with our beautiful babies. No matter what age we say good bye, it's always too short. Please lean on the wonderful people here - it's a very compassionate place to be, especially when you're grieving. We've all been through it and are here for you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My heart aches for you and what you have been through. We all live with the C fear. I only know that I can't live without a best friend, as heartbreaking as it is. We lost our Bobby to hemangio on News Years Eve and my heart still aches. I love his name Spark, sounds like he had a lot of energy. Faith and time help with the pain you are going through.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/ridersmom/?action=view&current=SindeesMemorialHeart.gif


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Spark. When I lost my golden boy Ryder at 10, my girlfriend said something to me that helped me more than anything anyone had said. She told me that while we were so lucky to have had him, knowing how much he was loved, he was lucky to have us too.
Sounds like Spark was a lucky guy.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank You Everyone for the notes of support


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Spark

Run free, play hard and sleep softly


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the pain you are going thru and the loss of your beloved Spark... yes that is way to young, we understand your pain as many of us too have lost our furry companions to cancer.
RIP Dear Spark.
When you feel the time is right maybe you could share your moments, pictures and thoughts here as a tribute to Spark
PS You can see the wonderful bond and love you both shared on the u tube video, what a gentle loving dog your Spark was......again I am so very sorry that you have lost Spark.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry.Seven is much too young and you will find many here who have lost their beloved goldens to this horrible cancer. My prayers are with you. Spark was beautiful.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, we've been there and know how difficult it is. You're right, seven and eight are so young...it's just tragic.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

You are right, way too young. Very sorry for your loss


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to read of your loss of Spark. May your memories of him as well as your others bring you comfort.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Seven is not only way too young, it's also totally unfair. We lost Simon to hemangiosarcoma and I know how you feel. I hate that **** disease.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, 7 is way too young! And I'm sorry for your loss. We lost Belle (pictured below) to lymphoma at 6. No matter the age, it's always too young to lose such a sweet and loving soul. Time makes it easier, but I treasure the memories!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Spark. i could see the special bond between you and him in the video. What a good boy he was. I loved it when Spark is on your lap and you are hugging him...that's so sweet. Yes, 7 is way too young. RIP sweet Spark.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I am thinking of you - I lost my 10 year old Golden in November to the same thing - fine one day - wouldnt get up the next - same night surgery - died 4 days and 7000 dollars later - never made it home - broke my heart that I wasn't with him - I still ache over it ALL the time - you came to the right place here - everyone knows how you feel.....so sorry...

xoxox


----------



## Rogans Mom (Apr 4, 2009)

Words cannot express the depth of sadness I feel when I hear of someone else who has lost a precious pet at such a young age. I lost my beloved Toby when he was 8. He was literally healthy one day and dropped dead the next day. He took his last breath when I got to the parking lot at the vet's office. Apparently there was a very small tumor close to his heart that ruptured. Rusty, Toby's buddy and "brother" was diagnosed with lymphoma just 2 months after I lost Toby. Rusty lived for 6 weeks after diagnoses. Rusty was only 6 years old.

After each passing of a beloved pet, the grief seems unbearable, but as I write this, I am blessed with 3 more and appreciate them every day.

You are not alone with your sorrow and I hope you can find comfort knowing that you were loved by one so precious.


----------

